# Does he chew okay?



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Can someone please tell me if Lincoln chews okay before he swallows? I am always worried he doesnt chew his food well enough.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'd say yes, because my dogs would most likely gulp that foot down without even bothering to chew it I am laughing at his eyes bugging out of his head when he first sees that foot


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

His eyes buldge out of his head when he sees any food  I should really get a video of him begging and you can see the 7 inch slinger hit the floor and hear it splatter as well. So nasty. Thats the one thing I gag about and I have a very strong stomach. 

He usually would of just swallowed it whole, but I have been working with him as hes choked a couple times and that has scared me. So when hes eating any other animals are put away so he doesnt feel the need to hoard it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how did he do yesterday home alone??


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

they can eat the poultry bones? i thought they splinter and are bad for dogs. or is that just when they are cooked.. sorry to go a bit off topic. but he does chew slow. my dogs never even taste their food


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Jakoda, I will go update that thread. No one replied after I did so I didnt think anyone was interested.

Poultry bones are great providing they are raw and NOT cooked. In fact any bone is okay un cooked.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wouldn't say 'any bone'....weight bearing bones from mammals can be too hard for GSD's. I don't even feed turkey bones except for the necks and some smaller hen legs. Chicken is usually very young when butchered so the bones are soft. Pork necks, Turkey necks and chicken are ok...I do feed beef/pork ribs if they are small, but worry about tooth breakage or barfing if I feed anything denser than that.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Weight Bearing bones like femours, hip joints etc (the stuff you often see smoked in the pet store sold as teeth cleaning bones) shouldnt be fed. I dont feed any beef bones. I feed chicken, turkey and pork bones.


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

He definitely chewed it well before swallowing. I had to watch it twice because that excited look in his eyes was too cute.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

OMG, I thought that was your HAND for a moment! LOL!


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

billsharp said:


> OMG, I thought that was your HAND for a moment! LOL!


LOL Yeah it does kinda look like it at first


----------

